# TK MAXX... lovely job!



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

I went into TK Maxx at the weekend hoping to get a few bargains for my home, little did I know they do doggy things too!! I went down the aisle and saw this beautiful little red coat looking at me and had to get it! The retail price is £43 but TK Maxx were selling it for £13... bargain!!

It is a Milk and Pepper brand, I'd never heard of this and googled it and turns out they dont have shops in the UK! However the coat is absolutely beautiful, I've attached an image for it

Its so warm and padded and I love the little zip on the back for Winstons harness lead! Me and Winston went for a walk around the fields on Sunday morning and it was quite breezy and cold so I put his little coat on him and he was happy as anything! Nice and toasty!

I'm going to be going in there way more often now!! 

View attachment 31522


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I love finding stuff there


----------



## Mayahuel (Aug 2, 2013)

That's a fantastic find! You baby must be so pleased too! I've got a TK close to me, only 4 train stops away so I take my baby in my bag an we spend hours there looking for stuff (she nods off of course). I got maya her luxury bed there for £10, a soft pillow to line the bag with so she's comfortable when we go out, doggy bags (that go with her carrier!) kong toys, two lovely collars, a retractable lead (which I haven't used yet) and the list will surely go on! I was disappointed that we cannot purchase doggy things online...so oncr every week/two weeks I go! I hope you find more awesome stuff at snatch prices, it feels sooo good!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bjesky (Sep 2, 2013)

I can't wait to get my lil Pip little sweaters & coats, but since I just got him Sunday I won't dare leave my house yet till he gets settled & use to the crate. He is definitely my lil man


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Ohh I never realised they sell dog things at TK Maxx. I live right next to one so I'll go and have a look later!


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I get a lot of things from HomeSense, which is the home furnishings branch of TK Maxx, and have a TK Maxx itself just a short drive away. Funnily enough, I encountered Milk and Pepper for the first time myself at the weekend, so they must have got a job lot in! I actually found two little T-shirts that fitted Florrie perfectly (£22 reduced to £4.99) and a little hoodie which I think she'll grow into, as it's still very small (£38 reduced to £9.99). If I'd seen the little red coat you've got for Winston I would have snapped it up! I'm sure he looks gorgeous in it - do you have a pic?


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow, I love that! I'm taking a trip to TK Maxx now! I struggled so much to find a decent winter coat for Milo last year (which didn't offend the eyeballs) and had a harness loop built in!


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Aww jealous 
I always check tkmax for dog things but as of yet haven't found anything interesting, seems to be just beds and poo bags in my local ones lol.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Is TK Maxx the same as our TJ Maxx?


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

LittlePixie said:


> Is TK Maxx the same as our TJ Maxx?


Yes; exactly the same. I don't know why one initial is different, though!


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

I looooooooooove tj maxx..also ross.. im super addicted to their pet sections!


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

I never realised they did doggy things! I've never really gone into the home section as we've only had our own home since June, so I happened to be in town the other day and thought i'd drop in there and have a look! I was sooo glad to find this little coat, it fits him so nice and keeps him so toasty! I think with places like that its either hit or miss. Although, he will have grown out of it by the time we get to the really cold winter I should think, so I'll probably end up donating to someone on here


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Ohh I never realised they sell dog things at TK Maxx. I live right next to one so I'll go and have a look later!


Did you get to go? Any great finds?


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

So I went into TK Maxx today and to my delight they had this in stock!


----------



## PipiTraveler (Oct 11, 2013)

I just discovered Milk & Pepper online today and I'm already addicted!!! The coat I found is $125... But there are German and French online dealers that sell for €55. I'm going to Dublin for Halloween and I'm definitely looking out for some M&B deals @ TK Maxx. The sales you guys found are crazy!! 

(I'm originally from Maryland and they are exactly like TJ Maxx.. Even the layout! But prices are still about 30% more than the States.. Still good deals for where we are!)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I love homesense for dog stuff! I always find good pet things there. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I have two t-shirts and a hoodie by Milk & Pepper, all from TK Maxx. They are fantastic quality, and cost a fraction of the original price. And all fit Florrie perfectly - it's difficult in the UK to find dog clothes small enough for her. I would never pay full price for them, though, as they're megabucks!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Winstonsmum said:


> Did you get to go? Any great finds?


They didn't have any dog things at my previous local tk maxx, but there's one close to where I just moved to that has a huge dog section! I'm so going shopping there today!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

What a great bargain  Milk and pepper is a very good brand  We don*t have any stores like that in Norway with doggie stuffies, here everything is OVERprized


----------

